# Problem with a wireframe tool - Pencil



## sky.tnnl (Aug 6, 2012)

Dear all,

Sorry for my bad English or if this topic is posted in wrong place.

I'm using a tool to make wireframe for my website (it's name: Pencil of Evolus - site: pencil.evolus.vn). I think maybe there are some people who use those tool to make sketch for website so I post this topic here to look for some help.

The problem happens when I use the stand-alone version / add-on for FireFox of this soft, there is a error message appear like below: 

*XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
Location: chrome://pencil/content/mainWindow.xul
Line Number 276, Column 9: <toolbar type="menubar" id="toolbar-menubar" class="chromeclass-menubar chromeclass-toolbar" mode="icons" toolbarname="&toolbar.menubar.name;" context="toolbar-context-menu">
--------^*

I have already google for many times to solve it, but no useful. Already try to install newest version of XULRunner from FireFox.

My system information:
- Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
- Pencil stand-alone version and add-on for FireFox (they both cause the same problem.

If anyone can help, I'm so glad and thankful for it.

Thank you.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello sky.tnnl, welcome to TSF.

Have a look at mainWindow.xul, line 276. This is where the XML parse error lies.

When do you get this dialog? Can you use Pencil to look at the file or does it lock up? You can use Notepad (Right-click -> Open with -> Notepad) to look at the file if Pencil doesn't want to.

Posting the contents of the file wrapped in [CODE] and [/CODE] would be very helpful.


----------



## sky.tnnl (Aug 6, 2012)

dm01 said:


> Hello sky.tnnl, welcome to TSF.
> 
> Have a look at mainWindow.xul, line 276. This is where the XML parse error lies.
> 
> ...


Hello dm01, 

Thanks for replied. 

The problem happened right after I install the stand-alone version for windows, and the same thing with the add-on of FireFox.

Here is the code 


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE window SYSTEM "http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul" [
  <!ENTITY % pencilDTD SYSTEM "chrome://pencil/locale/pencil.dtd">
  %pencilDTD;
]>

<?xml-stylesheet href="chrome://global/skin/" type="text/css"?>
<?xml-stylesheet href="chrome://pencil/skin/common.css" type="text/css"?>
<?xml-stylesheet href="chrome://pencil/skin/font.css" type="text/css"?>
<?xml-stylesheet href="chrome://pencil-os/skin/icons.css" type="text/css"?>
<?xml-stylesheet href="chrome://pencil-os/skin/platform.css" type="text/css"?>
<?xml-stylesheet href="chrome://pencil/skin/htmlForeignObject.css" type="text/css"?>
<?xml-stylesheet href="chrome://pencil/skin/htmlForeignObjectXUL.css" type="text/css"?>

<?xul-overlay href="chrome://pencil/content/textToolOverlay.xul"?>
<?xul-overlay href="chrome://pencil/content/colorToolOverlay.xul"?>

<window
        title="&pencil.title;"
        id="main-window"
        persist="screenX screenY width height sizemode"
        sizemode="normal"
        windowtype="PencilMainWindow"
        screenX="4" screenY="4"
        xmlns="http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul"
        xmlns:html="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/pencilNamespaces.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/nsDragAndDrop.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/util.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/io.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/lorem.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/base64.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/dockingManager.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/config.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/canvasHelper/canvasCareTaker.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/canvasHelper/canvasMemento.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/canvasHelper/canvasImpl.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/canvasHelper/snappingHelper.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/privateCollection/privateCollection.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/privateCollection/privateShapeDef.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/privateCollection/privateShapeDefParser.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/privateCollection/privateCollectionManager.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/definition/geometry.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/definition/shapeDef.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/definition/shapeDefCollection.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/definition/shapeDefCollectionParser.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/definition/collectionManager.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/definition/exportTemplate.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/definition/exportTemplateManager.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/pencil.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/controller.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/mainWindow.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/document/document.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/document/xmlDocumentPersister.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/document/persistentHooks.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/behavior/commonBehaviors.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/behavior/commonFunctions.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/bound.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/dimension.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/point.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/handle.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/color.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/css.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/font.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/alignment.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/strokeStyle.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/bool.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/enum.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/plainText.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/richText.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/imageData.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/shadowStyle.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/propertyType/snappingData.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/typeEditorRegistry.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/collectionSettingEditor.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/externalEditorSupports.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/svgRasterizer.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/webPrinter.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/target/shape.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/target/targetSet.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/target/group.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/target/null.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/geometryEditor.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/handleEditor.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/propertyPageEditor.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/onMenuEditor.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/onMenuTypeEditors.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/onScreenTextEditor.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/onScreenTextEditor-RichTextSupport.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/sharedFontEditor.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/sharedFillColorEditor.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/editor/sharedGeometryEditor.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/xferHelper/shapeXferHelper.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/xferHelper/targetSetXferHelper.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/xferHelper/richTextXferHelper.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/xferHelper/pngImageXferHelper.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/xferHelper/svgXferHelper.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/xferHelper/dragObservers.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/exporter/baseExporter.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/exporter/baseRasterizedExporter.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/exporter/webPageExporter.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/exporter/printingExporter.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/exporter/svgExporter.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/exporter/odtExporter.js"/>
    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/exporter/ooConversionExporter.js"/>

    <script src="chrome://pencil/content/common/colorDroppers.js"/>

    <commandset>
        <command id="newDocumentCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.newDocument();"/>
        <command id="newPageCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.newPage();"/>
        <command id="duplicatePageCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.duplicatePage();"/>
        <command id="loadDocumentCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.loadDocument();"/>
        <command id="saveDocumentCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.saveDocument();"/>
        <command id="saveDocumentAsCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.saveDocumentAs();"/>
        <command id="rasterizeSelectionCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.rasterizeSelection();"/>
        <command id="rasterizeCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.rasterizeCurrentPage();"/>
        <command id="exportCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.exportDocument();"/>
        <command id="sizeToContentCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.sizeToContent(null, true);"/>
        <command id="printCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.printDocument();"/>

        <command id="reorderPagesCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.reorderPages();"/>
        <command id="editPagePropertiesCommand" oncommand="Pencil.handlePropertiesCommand();"/>

        <command id="zoomInCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.zoomTo(Pencil.activeCanvas.zoom * 1.25);"/>
        <command id="zoom1Command" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.zoomTo(1);"/>
        <command id="zoomOutCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.zoomTo(Pencil.activeCanvas.zoom / 1.25);"/>

        <command id="makeSameHorizontalSpaceCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.makeSameHorizontalSpace();"/>
        <command id="makeSameVerticalSpaceCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.makeSameVerticalSpace();"/>
        <command id="alignLeftCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.alignLeft();"/>
        <command id="alignCenterCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.alignCenter();"/>
        <command id="alignRightCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.alignRight();"/>
        <command id="alignTopCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.alignTop();"/>
        <command id="alignMiddleCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.alignMiddle();"/>
        <command id="alignBottomCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.alignBottom();"/>

        <command id="makeSameWidthCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.makeSameWidth();"/>
        <command id="makeSameHeightCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.makeSameHeight();"/>

        <command id="makeSameMinWidthCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.makeSameMinWidth();"/>
        <command id="makeSameMinHeightCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.makeSameMinHeight();"/>

        <command id="bringToFrontCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.bringToFront();"/>
        <command id="bringForwardCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.bringForward();"/>
        <command id="sendBackwardCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.sendBackward();"/>
        <command id="sendToBackCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.currentController.sendToBack();"/>
        <command id="formatPainterCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.beginFormatPainter();"/>

        <command id="hideHeavyElementsCommand" oncommand="Pencil.toggleShowHeavyElements();"/>

        <command id="copyCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.doCopy();"/>
        <command id="cutCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.doCopy(); Pencil.activeCanvas.deleteSelected();"/>
        <command id="pasteCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.doPaste();"/>
        <command id="deleteSelectedCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.deleteSelected();"/>

        <command id="groupCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.doGroup();"/>

        <command id="unGroupCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.doUnGroup();"/>

        <command id="undoCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.careTaker.undo()"/>
        <command id="redoCommand" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.careTaker.redo()"/>

        <command id="moveLeftCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.pageMoveLeft()"/>
        <command id="moveRightCommand" oncommand="Pencil.controller.pageMoveRight()"/>

        <command id="newWindowCommand" oncommand="window.openDialog('chrome://pencil/content/mainWindow.xul', '_blank', 'chrome, centerscreen, resizable=yes, dialog=no, all, modal=no, dependent=no');"/>

        <command id="installNewCollectionCommand" oncommand="CollectionManager.installNewCollection();"/>
        <command id="manageExportTemplateCommand" oncommand="window.openDialog('chrome://pencil/content/templateManagementDialog.xul', '', 'modal,centerscreen,chrome')"/>

        <command id="shapeFilterCommand" oncommand="if (Config.get('collectionPane.floating') && !Pencil.isCollectionPaneVisibled()) { Pencil.showCollectionPane(); } Pencil.collectionPane.shapeFilter.focus();"/>
        <command id="toggleCollectionPaneCommand" oncommand="Pencil.toggleCollectionPane();"/>

        <command id="toggleCollectionPaneCommand1" oncommand="Pencil.toggleCollectionPane(true);"/>

    </commandset>
    <keyset>
        <key id="newDocumentKey" command="newDocumentCommand" modifiers="accel" key="N"/>
        <key id="newPageKey" command="newPageCommand" modifiers="accel shift" key="N"/>
        <key id="loadDocumentKey" command="loadDocumentCommand" modifiers="accel" key="O"/>
        <key id="saveDocumentKey" command="saveDocumentCommand" modifiers="accel" key="S"/>
        <key id="saveDocumentAsKey" command="saveDocumentCommand" modifiers="accel shift" key="S"/>
        <key id="exportSelectionKey" command="rasterizeSelectionCommand" modifiers="accel alt" key="E"/>
        <key id="exportPageKey" command="rasterizeCommand" modifiers="accel" key="E"/>
        <key id="exportDocumentKey" command="exportCommand" modifiers="accel shift" key="E"/>
        <key id="printKey" command="printCommand" modifiers="accel" key="P"/>

        <key id="zoomInKey" command="zoomInCommand" modifiers="accel" key="="/>
        <key id="zoomInKey2" command="zoomInCommand" modifiers="accel shift" key="+"/>
        <key id="zoom1Key" command="zoom1Command" modifiers="accel" key="1"/>
        <key id="zoomOutKey" command="zoomOutCommand" modifiers="accel" key="-"/>

        <key id="makeSameHorizontalSpaceCommandKey" command="makeSameHorizontalSpaceCommand" key="O"/>
        <key id="makeSameVerticalSpaceCommandKey" command="makeSameVerticalSpaceCommand" key="V"/>
        <key id="alignLeftKey" command="alignLeftCommand" key="L"/>
        <key id="alignCenterKey" command="alignCenterCommand" key="C"/>
        <key id="alignRightKey" command="alignRightCommand" key="R"/>
        <key id="alignTopKey" command="alignTopCommand" key="T"/>
        <key id="alignMiddleKey" command="alignMiddleCommand" key="M"/>
        <key id="alignBottomKey" command="alignBottomCommand" key="B"/>

        <key id="makeSameWidthKey" command="makeSameWidthCommand" key="W"/>
        <key id="makeSameHeightKey" command="makeSameHeightCommand" key="H"/>
        <key id="makeSameMinWidthKey" command="makeSameMinWidthCommand" modifiers="accel" key="W"/>
        <key id="makeSameMinHeightKey" command="makeSameMinHeightCommand" modifiers="accel" key="H"/>

        <key id="bringToFrontKey" command="bringToFrontCommand" modifiers="accel shift" key="]"/>
        <key id="bringToFrontKey2" command="bringToFrontCommand" modifiers="accel shift" key="}"/>
        <key id="bringForwardKey" command="bringForwardCommand" modifiers="accel" key="]"/>
        <key id="sendBackwardKey" command="sendBackwardCommand" modifiers="accel" key="["/>
        <key id="sendToBackKey" command="sendToBackCommand" modifiers="accel shift" keycode="["/>
        <key id="sendToBackKey2" command="sendToBackCommand" modifiers="accel shift" keycode="{"/>

        <key id="bringToFrontKey3" command="bringToFrontCommand" modifiers="accel shift" keycode="VK_HOME"/>
        <key id="bringForwardKey3" command="bringForwardCommand" modifiers="accel"         keycode="VK_HOME"/>
        <key id="sendBackwardKey3" command="sendBackwardCommand" modifiers="accel"         keycode="VK_END"/>
        <key id="sendToBackKey3" command="sendToBackCommand" modifiers="accel shift"     keycode="VK_END"/>

        <key id="hideHeavyElementsKey" command="hideHeavyElementsCommand" modifiers="accel shift" key="H"/>

        <key id="copyKey" command="copyCommand" modifiers="accel" key="C"/>
        <key id="cutKey" command="cutCommand" modifiers="accel" key="X"/>
        <key id="pasteKey" command="pasteCommand" modifiers="accel" key="V"/>
        <key id="deleteKey" modifiers="" keycode="VK_DELETE"/>
        <key id="selectAllKey" modifiers="accel" key="A"/>

        <key id="groupKey" command="groupCommand" modifiers="accel" key="G"/>
        <key id="unGroupKey" command="unGroupCommand" modifiers="accel alt" key="G"/>
        <key id="unGroupKey2" command="unGroupCommand" modifiers="accel" key="U"/>

        <key id="undoKey" command="undoCommand" modifiers="accel" key="Z"/>
        <key id="redoKey" command="redoCommand" modifiers="accel" key="Y"/>

        <key id="moveLeftKey"  command="moveLeftCommand" modifiers="accel shift" keycode="VK_PAGE_UP"/>
        <key id="moveRightKey" command="moveRightCommand" modifiers="accel shift" keycode="VK_PAGE_DOWN"/>

        <key id="shapeFilter" command="shapeFilterCommand" modifiers="accel ctrl" key="F"/>
        <key id="toggleCollectionPaneCommandKey" command="toggleCollectionPaneCommand" key="A"/>
        <key id="toggleCollectionPaneCommandKey1" command="toggleCollectionPaneCommand1" modifiers="alt" key="A"/>

    </keyset>
    <keyset>
        <key id="editBoldKey" key="B" modifiers="accel" command="editBoldCommand"/>
        <key id="editItalicKey" key="I" modifiers="accel" command="editItalicCommand"/>
        <key id="editUnderlineKey" key="U" modifiers="accel" command="editUnderlineCommand"/>
        <key id="editStrikeKey" key="S" modifiers="accel" command="editStrikeCommand"/>

        <key id="editLeftKey" key="L" modifiers="accel" command="editLeftCommand"/>
        <key id="editCenterKey" key="E" modifiers="accel" command="editCenterCommand"/>
        <key id="editRightKey" key="R" modifiers="accel" command="editRightCommand"/>
        <key id="editFullKey" key="J" modifiers="accel" command="editFullCommand"/>
        <key id="editFullKey" key="K" modifiers="accel" command="editInsertLinkCommand"/>
        <key id="escapeKey" keycode="VK_ESCAPE" command="quitCommand"/>
    </keyset>
    <toolbox id="navigator-toolbox" class="toolbox-top chromeclass-toolbar" mode="icons" defaultmode="icons">
        <!-- Menu -->
        <toolbar type="menubar" id="toolbar-menubar" class="chromeclass-menubar chromeclass-toolbar" mode="icons" toolbarname="&toolbar.menubar.name;" context="toolbar-context-menu">
            <toolbaritem id="menubar-items" align="center">
                <menubar id="main-menubar" style="border:0;padding:2px;margin:0;-moz-appearance:none;height:28px;">
                    <menu id="pencil-menu" label="Pencil ▾" class="menuitem-iconic menu-iconic" style="padding:3px;margin:0;">
                        <menupopup id="pencil-menu-popup">
                            <menu id="file-menu" label="&menu.document.label;" accesskey="&menu.document.accesskey;">
                                <menupopup id="file-popup">
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic new-window-menu" label="&menu.new.window.label;" command="newWindowCommand"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic new-document-menu" label="&menu.new.document.label;" command="newDocumentCommand" key="newDocumentKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic open-document-menu" label="&menu.open.label;" command="loadDocumentCommand" key="loadDocumentKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic save-document-menu" label="&menu.save.label;" command="saveDocumentCommand" key="saveDocumentKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic save-as-document-menu" label="&menu.save.as.label;" command="saveDocumentAsCommand" key="saveDocumentAsKey"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menu label="&menu.recent.documents.label;">
                                        <menupopup id="recentDocumentMenu">
                                        </menupopup>
                                    </menu>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem label="&menu.export.sel.as.png.label;" command="rasterizeSelectionCommand" key="exportSelectionKey"/>
                                    <menuitem label="&menu.export.page.as.png.label;" command="rasterizeCommand" key="exportPageKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic export-document-menu" label="&menu.export.document.label;" command="exportCommand" key="exportDocumentKey"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic print-document-menu" label="&menu.print.document.label;" command="printCommand" key="printKey"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem id="menu_FileQuitItem" class="menuitem-iconic exit-menu" label="&menu.exit.label;" oncommand="if (!Pencil.controller.modified || Pencil.controller._confirmAndSaveDocument()) window.close();"/>
                                </menupopup>
                            </menu>
                            <menu id="edit-menu" label="&menu.edit.label;" accesskey="&menu.edit.accesskey;">
                                <menupopup id="edit-popup">
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic undo-menu" label="&menu.undo.label;" key="undoKey" command="undoCommand" id="editUndoMenu"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic redo-menu" label="&menu.redo.label;" key="redoKey" command="redoCommand" id="editRedoMenu"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic cut-menu" label="&menu.cut.label;" key="cutKey" command="cutCommand"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic copy-menu" label="&menu.copy.label;" key="copyKey" command="copyCommand"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic paste-menu" label="&menu.paste.label;" key="pasteKey" command="pasteCommand"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic delete-menu" label="&menu.delete.label;" key="deleteKey" command="deleteSelectedCommand" id="deleteSelectedCommand"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic select-all-menu" label="&menu.select.all.label;" key="selectAllKey" oncommand="Pencil.activeCanvas.selectAll();"/>
                                </menupopup>
                            </menu>
                            <menu id="view-menu" label="&menu.view.label;" accesskey="&menu.view.accesskey;">
                                <menupopup id="view-popup">
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic view-collection-pane-menu" label="&menu.collection.pane.label;" type="checkbox" checked="false" key="toggleCollectionPaneCommandKey1" command="toggleCollectionPaneCommand1" id="floatingCollectionPane"/>
                                </menupopup>
                            </menu>
                            <menu id="shape-menu" label="&menu.shape.label;" accesskey="&menu.shape.accesskey;">
                                <menupopup>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic group-menu" label="&menu.group.label;" command="groupCommand" key="groupKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic ungroup-menu" label="&menu.ungroup.label;" command="unGroupCommand" key="unGroupKey"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic same-width-menu" label="&menu.make.same.width.label;" command="makeSameWidthCommand" key="makeSameWidthKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic same-height-menu" label="&menu.make.same.height.label;" command="makeSameHeightCommand" key="makeSameHeightKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic same-min-width-menu" label="&menu.make.same.mwidth.label;" command="makeSameMinWidthCommand" key="makeSameMinWidthKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic same-min-height-menu" label="&menu.make.same.mheight.label;" command="makeSameMinHeightCommand" key="makeSameMinHeightKey"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic align-left-menu" label="&menu.align.left.label;" command="alignLeftCommand" key="alignLeftKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic align-center-menu" label="&menu.align.center.label;" command="alignCenterCommand" key="alignCenterKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic align-right-menu" label="&menu.align.right.label;" command="alignRightCommand" key="alignRightKey"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic same-horz-menu" label="&menu.same.horiz.space.label;" command="makeSameHorizontalSpaceCommand" key="makeSameHorizontalSpaceCommandKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic same-vert-menu" label="&menu.same.vert.space.label;" command="makeSameVerticalSpaceCommand" key="makeSameVerticalSpaceCommandKey"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic align-top-menu" label="&menu.align.top.label;" command="alignTopCommand" key="alignTopKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic align-middle-menu" label="&menu.align.middle.label;" command="alignMiddleCommand" key="alignMiddleKey"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic align-bottom-menu" label="&menu.align.bottom.label;" command="alignBottomCommand" key="alignBottomKey"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem id="hideHeavyElementsMenuItem" label="&menu.hide.heavy.elements.label;" type="checkbox" checked="false" command="hideHeavyElementsCommand" key="hideHeavyElementsKey"/>
                                </menupopup>
                            </menu>
                            <menu id="tools-menu" label="&menu.tools.label;" accesskey="&menu.tools.accesskey;">
                                <menupopup>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic stencil-generator-menu" label="&menu.stencil.generator.label;" oncommand="window.openDialog('chrome://pencil/content/stencilGenerator.xul', 'Stencilgenerator', 'chrome,centerscreen', Pencil);"/>
                                    <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic clipart-browser-menu" label="&menu.clipart.browser.label;" oncommand="if (!Pencil._clipartShowing) { window.openDialog('chrome://pencil/content/clipartBrowser.xul', 'ClipartBrowser' + Util.getInstanceToken(), 'alwaysRaised,chrome,centerscreen,resizable', Pencil); }"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem label="&menu.dom.inspector.label;" oncommand="window.open('chrome://inspector/content/inspector.xul', '', 'chrome,resizable');" style="display:none" id="domInspector"/>
                                    <menuitem label="&menu.install.new.collection.label;" command="installNewCollectionCommand"/>
                                    <menuitem label="&menu.manage.template.label;" command="manageExportTemplateCommand"/>
                                    <menuseparator/>
                                    <menuitem id="menu_preferences" class="menuitem-iconic options-menu" label="&menu.options.label;" oncommand="window.openDialog('chrome://pencil/content/settingDialog.xul', 'Pencil Settings', 'chrome,titlebar,toolbar,centerscreen,modal', Pencil);"/>
                                </menupopup>
                            </menu>
                            <menu id="help-menu" label="&menu.help.label;" accesskey="&menu.help.accesskey;">
                                <menupopup>
                                    <menuitem id="aboutName" class="menuitem-iconic about-menu" label="&menu.about.label;" oncommand="window.open('chrome://pencil/content/aboutDialog.xul', 'pencilAboutDialog', 'chrome,centerscreen,modal,minimizable=false');"/>
                                    <menuitem id="aboutName" class="menuitem-iconic about-menu" label="&menu.about.label;" oncommand="window.open('chrome://pencil/content/print.xul', 'pencilPrintDialog', 'chrome,centerscreen,modal,minimizable=false');" style="display:none;"/>
                                </menupopup>
                            </menu>
                        </menupopup>
                    </menu>
                </menubar>
            </toolbaritem>
            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-save-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" tooltiptext="&toolbar.save.doc.tooltiptext; (Ctrl + S)" command="saveDocumentCommand"/>
            <spacer />
            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-zoom-out-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.zoom.out.tooltiptext;" command="zoomOutCommand" style="display: none;"/>
            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-zoom-org-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.cancel.zooming.tooltiptext;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.cancel.zooming.tooltiptext; (Ctrl + 1)" command="zoom1Command"/>
            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-zoom-in-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.zoom.in.tooltiptext;" command="zoomInCommand" style="display: none;"/>
            <spacer />
            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-export-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" tooltiptext="&menu.export.document.label; (Ctrl + Shift + E)" command="exportCommand"/>
            <toolbarseparator />
            <hbox id="toolbarExtra">
            </hbox>
            <button label="&toolbar.alignment.label;" type="panel" tooltiptext="&toolbar.alignment.tooltip;">
                <panel id="toolbar-align-panel" orient="horizontal">
                    <hbox class="PanelContent">
                        <hbox>
                            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-same-horz-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.align.left.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.make.same.horiz.tooltip; (O)" command="makeSameHorizontalSpaceCommand"/>
                            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-same-vert-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.align.left.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.make.same.vert.tooltip; (V)" command="makeSameVerticalSpaceCommand"/>
                        </hbox>
                        <hbox>
                            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-align-left-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.align.left.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.align.left.tooltiptext; (L)" command="alignLeftCommand"/>
                            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-align-center-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.align.center.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.align.center.tooltiptext; (C)" command="alignCenterCommand"/>
                            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-align-right-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.align.right.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.align.right.tooltiptext; (R)" command="alignRightCommand"/>
                        </hbox>
                        <hbox>
                            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-align-top-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.align.top.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.align.top.tooltiptext; (T)" command="alignTopCommand"/>
                            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-align-middle-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.align.middle.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.align.middle.tooltiptext; (M)" command="alignMiddleCommand"/>
                            <toolbarbutton id="pencil-align-bottom-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.align.bottom.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.align.bottom.tooltiptext; (B)" command="alignBottomCommand"/>
                        </hbox>
                        <!--
                        <toolbarseparator />
                        <toolbarbutton id="pencil-bring-to-top-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.bring.to.front.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.bring.to.front.tooltiptext;" command="bringToFrontCommand"/>
                        <toolbarbutton id="pencil-bring-forward-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.bring.forward.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.bring.forward.tooltiptext;" command="bringForwardCommand"/>
                        <toolbarbutton id="pencil-send-backward-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.send.backward.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.send.backward.tooltip;" command="sendBackwardCommand"/>
                        <toolbarbutton id="pencil-send-to-back-button" class="toolbarbutton-1 chromeclass-toolbar-additional" label="&toolbar.send.to.back.label;" tooltiptext="&toolbar.send.to.back.tooltiptext;" command="sendToBackCommand"/>
                        -->
                    </hbox>
                </panel>
            </button>
        </toolbar>
    </toolbox>
    <popupset>
        <menupopup id="pageTabContextMenu">
            <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic add-menu" label="&menu.new.page.label;" id="newPageMenuItem" command="newPageCommand"/>
            <menuseparator/>
            <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic copy-menu" label="&menu.duplicate.label;" id="pageDuplicateMenuItem" command="duplicatePageCommand"/>
            <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic remove-menu" label="&menu.delete.label;" id="deletePageMenuItem"/>
            <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic previous-menu" label="&menu.move.left.label;" id="pageMoveLeftMenuItem" command="moveLeftCommand"/>
            <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic next-menu" label="&menu.move.right.label;" id="pageMoveRightMenuItem" command="moveRightCommand"/>
            <menuseparator/>
            <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic properties-menu" label="&menu.properties.label;" id="pagePropertiesMenuItem"/>
            <menuseparator/>
            <menu id="gotoTabMenu" label="&menu.goto.label;"><menupopup/></menu>
            <menuitem label="&menu.re.order.pages.label;" id="reorderPageMenuItem" command="reorderPagesCommand" style="display: none;"/>
            <menuseparator/>
            <menuitem class="menuitem-iconic edit-notes-menu" label="&menu.edit.page.notes.label;" id="pageNoteMenuItem" />
        </menupopup>
    </popupset>
    <hbox flex="1" id="mainBox">
        <spacer style="min-width:3px;"/>
        <stack flex="1" id="mainBoxStack">
            <hbox>
                <tabbox id="sideBox" width="300" persist="width" style="display:none;">
                    <tabs id="sideBoxTabs">
                        <tab label="&tab.collections.label;" class="tabbrowser-tab"/>
                        <tab label="&tab.my.stuffs.label;" class="tabbrowser-tab"/>
                    </tabs>
                    <tabpanels flex="1" id="sideBoxTabPanels">
                        <tabpanel id="tabCollectionPane">
                            <pcollectionpane id="_collectionPane" flex="1"/>
                        </tabpanel>
                        <tabpanel id="tabPCollectionPane">
                            <privatecollectionpane id="_privateCollectionPane" flex="1"/>
                        </tabpanel>
                    </tabpanels>
                </tabbox>
                <splitter class="Main"/>
                <tabbox flex="1" class="Main" id="mainView">
                    <hbox>
                        <arrowscrollbox orient="horizontal" flex="1" context="pageTabContextMenu" id="tabScrollBox">
                            <tabs id="mainViewHeader">
                            </tabs>
                        </arrowscrollbox>
                        <toolbarbutton id="newPageButton" label="&menu.new.page.label;" class="AttachedAction" command="newPageCommand"/>
                    </hbox>
                    <tabpanels flex="1" id="mainViewPanel">
                    </tabpanels>
                </tabbox>
            </hbox>

            <tabbox id="sideBoxFloat" minwidth="150" width="300" minheight="200" height="455" top="-5" persist="width,height" style="display:none;opacity:0;" class="CollectionPane">
                <tabs id="sideBoxTabs" class="CollectionPane">
                    <tab label="&tab.collections.label;" class="CollectionPane"/>
                    <tab label="&tab.my.stuffs.label;" class="CollectionPane"/>
                </tabs>
                <tabpanels flex="1" id="sideBoxFloatTabPanels" class="CollectionPane">
                    <tabpanel id="tabCollectionPaneFloat" class="CollectionPane">
                        <pcollectionpane id="collectionPane" flex="1" class="CollectionPane"/>
                    </tabpanel>
                    <tabpanel id="tabPCollectionPaneFloat" class="CollectionPane">
                        <privatecollectionpane id="privateCollectionPane" flex="1" class="CollectionPane"/>
                    </tabpanel>
                </tabpanels>
            </tabbox>
            <image id="collectionPaneSizeGrip" src="chrome://pencil/skin/images/size-grip.png" style="display:none;cursor:se-resize;" class="CollectionPane"/>
        </stack>
    </hbox>
    <vbox id="pencil-browser-bottombox" style="display: none;">
        <statusbar class="chromeclass-status" id="pencil-status-bar">
            <statusbarpanel id="pencil-statusbar-display" label="" class="statusbarpanel-iconic-text" flex="1"/>
            <statusbarpanel class="statusbarpanel-progress" id="pencil-statusbar-progresspanel" collapsed="true">
                <progressmeter class="progressmeter-statusbar" id="pencil-statusbar-progress" mode="normal" value="0"/>
            </statusbarpanel>
            <statusbarpanel id="pencil-statusbar-pointer" label="" width="120"></statusbarpanel>
        </statusbar>
    </vbox>
    <html:img src="data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABCAYAAAAfFcSJAAAAAXNSR0IArs4c6QAAAAZiS0dEAP8A/wD/oL2nkwAAAAlwSFlzAAALEwAACxMBAJqcGAAAAAd0SU1FB9oBEAgTHGn1p6MAAAAZdEVYdENvbW1lbnQAQ3JlYXRlZCB3aXRoIEdJTVBXgQ4XAAAADUlEQVQI12P4//8/AwAI/AL+XJ/P2gAAAABJRU5ErkJggg==" width="1" height="1" style="display: none;" id="blankImage"/>
</window>
```
I'm glad if you can help.

Thanks again.


----------



## sky.tnnl (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello, can anybody here help me this issue ?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Please relax we are all vollunteers that give our time for this. dm01 will get to you as soon as he can. If it isn't fast enough you can always go and look somewhere else.


----------



## sky.tnnl (Aug 6, 2012)

wmorri said:


> Please relax we are all vollunteers that give our time for this. dm01 will get to you as soon as he can. If it isn't fast enough you can always go and look somewhere else.


Well, I did not mean to urge anyone here, I just want to highlight my topic if somebody can see and give me a hand. Sorry if my message made you feel not comfortable. Btw, if my issue is solved or not, I would also thanks to you.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## sky.tnnl (Aug 6, 2012)

Up this thread to top for help .


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

The answer was staring at me the whole time.

It doesn't like toolbarname="&toolbar.menubar.name
More specifically, it doesn't like the ampersand (&)

Ampersands in HTML and XML denote entities. Only &, <, >, &apos; and " are allowed in XML.

I'm not sure why the parser has targeted this one, because all of your names are formatted similarly.


----------



## sky.tnnl (Aug 6, 2012)

dm01 said:


> The answer was staring at me the whole time.
> 
> It doesn't like toolbarname="&toolbar.menubar.name
> More specifically, it doesn't like the ampersand (&)
> ...


Well, I'm not good at coding or programming, if you said so, I get it so.

Thank you very much for your time.


----------

